# Anyone have suggestions on driving from Toronto to Quebec City.



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hello all:

I'm driving from Toronto to Quebec City and was wondering about a quick way to get there. I hear that many of the roads and some of the bridges around Montreal leading to Hwy 22 to the TC Hwy are under construction. 

Can anyone verify this and the estimated time it may take to get through Montreal?

thanks


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

If I remember right, it's faster to switch to the south side if the river before Montreal. Then cross back over a short while later. That's what I remember doing at least 11 years ago.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Make sure your tires are at max pressure when you hit the Quebec border. Go as fast as you can across any elevated highway in Montreal. 

Good luck.


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Rps,

I drove from Toronto to the East Coast on Wednesday.... we left North Brampton at 5:30 am and arrived in Montreal about 10:45 am. Highway 401 turns into Highway 20 at the Québec border. To get through Montreal, we went north to Highway 40 and then back to the 20. The 40 and the 20 both will get you to Québec City. The 20 was under construction pre-Montreal, but not too bad (moved smoothly at about 80 kph through the construction zone). Construction ended once we switched to the 40 and we were then back up to 110 kph. To get back to the 20 we took the Louis Lafontaine Tunnel and about 10 minutes before the exit (can't remember the highway - might be the 85) things slowed down quite a bit - think Toronto 401 at rush hour. We probably lost about a half hour/45 minutes getting back to the 20 but once we exited the tunnel we had no more slowdowns - it was clear sailing. If we had have stayed on the 40 I expect it would have opened up shortly after the exit to the Lafontaine Tunnel and we'd have cruised along to Quebec City. That said, we passed Québec City at around 1:30 pm. A google map of the area will give you a visual of what I mean by Highway 20/Highway 40. I hope this helps and safe travels! 

Spudmac


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

when i go from montreal to quebec i usually take the 40 along the north shore. it's a bit more interesting and i save time by not having to go through downtown. you want to avoid taking the 20 through downtown if you can. you also want to avoid the 40 anywhere near rush hour. there are always enormous blockages where the 40 hits the 15. 
just keep an eye on your gas. for some reason gas stations are rare along several sections of the 40 along the north shore.


----------

